# Bidding a neighborhood



## PlowTeam5 (Nov 14, 2010)

So I got a call from a friend the other night. Says he is the president of his HOA and they are tired of waiting 5 days for the city to come through and plow the streets. So he wants my company to do it. I have never bid anything like this before and was wondering if anyone can shed some light on how to price it out. They want a 2-4 inch price and then a 4+ inch price. There wont be any salting. Just plowing.I figured the best way to tackle it would be to have one truck go down the middle of the street with one on each side behind pushing the snow to the sides. Here is a map of the neighborhood. I boxed in the section that I gotta price out.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

How is your insurance


----------



## PlowTeam5 (Nov 14, 2010)

ponyboy;1306660 said:


> How is your insurance


LOL all paid up.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

No seriously do you have the proper insurance for a job like this


----------



## PlowTeam5 (Nov 14, 2010)

Would I need some kind of specific insurance to do a job like this.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

I dont know alot about this but wouldn't you need to get permission from the city? and if an accident happens would you be held liable being you took over what the city USUALLY does? I would DEFINITELY contact your insurance company first then possibly the city, around here they frown upon guys plowing unless the city themselves hires the company.. I think it could be done but make sure ALL your ducks are in a neatly organized legal signed and documented row lol then let er fly Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You can't just plow the street.


----------



## MidcoastMainiac (Aug 27, 2009)

If it is a private HOA then I believe your regular business ins that you use for commercial and resid. would cover you, but you mentioned that they are waiting for the town to plow, so that means the HOA has turned the road maint. over to them. That means you have to have a rider on your policy for municipality work.

Be sure to check with the town and insurance company before signing any contracts.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

MidcoastMainiac;1306839 said:


> If it is a private HOA then I believe your regular business ins that you use for commercial and resid. would cover you, but you mentioned that they are waiting for the town to plow, so that means the HOA has turned the road maint. over to them. That means you have to have a rider on your policy for municipality work.
> 
> Be sure to check with the town and insurance company before signing any contracts.


If the town plows all the roads ,then they plow all the roads. Now if they were bid out to individual companies then that's ok.


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

I would definatly talk to the city because if it is considered a city street and you tear up the road you would have to replace it as well as be fined by the city. But if it is the HOA's then go for it and i would bid it by the hour.


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

you better bid it adding another depth because if you get over 8 inches it gets hard doing the roads. also how wide are the roads


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Most roads are bid out by lane miles.


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

grandview;1307023 said:


> Most roads are bid out by lane miles.


that sounds interesting ive never heard of citys bidding the snow removal, do you do any of that where your at


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Not here, But Rochester and Syracuse do I think


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

ive never heard of anyplace in ohio doing that but if our govener has his way it may happen


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

If the roads you are looking at plowing are considered public roads you will need separate liability insurance (not cheap) for that and you should talk to the municipality about it. We've plowed public roads for our municipality for over 30 years but we are contracted buy the municipality not the HOA. Alot of municipalities in Ontario contract out plowing.


----------



## PlowTeam5 (Nov 14, 2010)

MidcoastMainiac;1306839 said:


> If it is a private HOA then I believe your regular business ins that you use for commercial and resid. would cover you, but you mentioned that they are waiting for the town to plow, so that means the HOA has turned the road maint. over to them. That means you have to have a rider on your policy for municipality work.
> 
> Be sure to check with the town and insurance company before signing any contracts.


Gonna find out town this week and goin to talk to the HOA president and see what all they did as far as having the city take care of it or what. I am thinking about bidding it by the hour. The road is prolly 25ft wide at max. Its just a typical neighborhood streets.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If the town was plowing that,it would be less then an hour to plow it.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Bidding lane miles*

Our snow bidding package will help you with this bid. It will also help you with any other snow and ice management proposal. Take the guess-work out of your bidding process. Here's what it includes:

Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package Includes:

#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual � this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials.

#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of templates for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who�s first, proposal formats, don�t take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and are completely customizable to your business.

#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD � calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This package is it.


----------

